# Optimale Gummifisch-Rute



## xhonk (1. Juni 2005)

Moin Kollegen,

ich möchte dieses Jahr intensiver am NOK auf Zander angeln und dabei speziell das Fischen mit dem Gummifisch ausüben.
Der NOK (Nord-Ostsee-Kanal) fällt in zwei Stufen auf bis zu 11 m Tiefe ab. Eine geringe Strömung ist eigentlich auch immer vorhanden. Bedingt durch die Steinböschung sollte die Rute 2,7 - 3,0 Meter lang sein.
Zur Zeit besitze ich von Penn die Charisma Senso Pilk 30-120gr 3,0m und ich bin auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Rute für obige Angelmethode.
In die nähere Auswahl habe ich bis jetzt folgende Ruten gezogen:
YAD Cleveland 50-150gr 3,0m
Sportex Turbo Kev Pike 40-80gr 2,75m
Skyblade Power Jig 35-90gr 3,05m

Meine Penn ist mit gut 300gr wahrscheinlich auch schon etwas zu schwer fürs jiggen. Von Billigruten unter 50 Euro halte ich gar nichts.
Ich hoffe auf einige Tips von Euch die mir die Kaufentscheidung etwas erleichtern. Am besten sind Tips von Anglern die obige Ruten oder vergleichbares Material selbst im Einsatz haben oder entsprechend Erfahrung mit dieser Angelmethode haben.

Gruß

Jörg#h


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*



> Von Billigruten unter 50 Euro halte ich gar nichts.


Ich schon  

Ich hab die Balzer Magna Matrix MX-5 Powertip Universal-Jig... habe damit schon erfolgreich auf stattliche Hechte, Zander und Dorsche geangelt...
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=32_42&products_id=1992

Die Rute kriegste bei ebay meistens unter 40€ - ich bin bislang wirklich zufrieden damit !


----------



## Ghanja (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Besitze die Dreamtackle ProSpin (Länge 270 cm, WG bis 85 g). Ist sehr für Gummiköder zu empfehlen und mit ihren 258 g auch leicht. Preis liegt so bei 69,- EUR.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Wenn Du es Dir leisten willst :
Sportex Turbo Kev Pike 40-80gr
alternativ je nach Ködergröße die etwas leichtere Sportex KevSpin4, weil die Ruten sind schon beide eigentlich arg hart :g vor allem für Zander  |uhoh: Wenn die Gufis bis hauptsächlich bis 30g bleiben lieber die Sportex KevSpin3. Allerdings sind mir die Handgriffe aller gekauften Sportexe zu lang, da tut evtl. Umbau not - aber das wichtigste ist für die optimale Spinnrute eben auch die Unterarmpassung, kann mich nur immer wiederholen. 

Vom Ufer nehme ich aber immer min. 3m Ruten, mit son kurzen Stöckchen mag ich net  |supergri


----------



## Guen (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Also ,ich rate Dir erstmal ab  !Und zwar von der Sportex Kev-Pike !Ich besitze diese Rute selber und habe auch recht lange mit ihr gefischt  !Sie ist mir einfach zu kopflastig ,vorher war ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit ihr ,aber nach dem ich mir ne Harrison Rute habe bauen lassen ,bemerkte ich  den Unterschied !Raten kann ich Dir zu der Uli Beyer Spezial ,diese Rute habe ich selber gefischt !Sie ist hart ,ausgewogen und gut verarbeitet  !Aber ich denke mal ,das es inzwischen so viele gute Ruten am Markt gibt ,das Du hier noch mehr Tips erhälst  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## langerLulatsch (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Vielleicht wäre die Sportex Black Arrow ne Alternative?! Ich nutze die hauptsäclich zum leichten Pilken bzw Jiggen auf See, da ist sie echt Klasse!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vertikal (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Hi xhonk,

mein Vorredner guen hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 

Ich fische ebenfalls die Kev-Pike (ist übrigens garnicht mal soooo teuer, wenn man ein wenig sucht; z. Zt. im Internet frei Haus für 179,- €! zu bekommen). Die Kopflastigkeit der Rute kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hängt ja wohl auch von der Rolle ab, die gefischt wird. An meiner Kev-Pike hängt eine Shimano Twin Power 4000 FA, mit der nach wie vor ausgesprochen zufrieden bin (wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben, da es manche Boardies gibt, z. B. Daiwa-Fans, die die Rolle nur verteufeln, naja....). Die Kev Pike ist mir, nachdem ich etwas mehr Erfahrung im Gummifisch-Angeln gesammelt habe, noch nicht hart genug, um auch die feinen Zuppelbisse zu spüren, bzw. was ja entscheidend ist, mit kleineren Bleiköpfen auch noch das Auftreffen auf dem Grund genau zu spüren! Trotzdem - eine feine Rute, die einfach nur Spaß macht.

Habe mir daher ebenfalls die (preiswertere) Uli-Beyer-Spezial in 2,75 m Länge zugelegt. An dieser Rute merke ich wesentlich mehr, beim Twistern! Sie bringt das Plus an Härte mit, was du brauchst. Kann dir die Rute ebenfalls sehr empfehlen. Bei Uli Beyer im Internet-Shop (Angel-Ussat.de) kannst du dich mal schlau machen, welche Ausführungen es gibt und wie die Preise liegen.

Viele, um nicht zu sagen: Sehr viele Wege führen nach Rom. Ruten und Rollen für die verschiedensten Einsatzgebiete werden im Board mit teilweise sehr hohen Gefühlsregungen angepriesen oder verteufelt. Ich bin kein Händler und noch nicht einmal ein Fan von Uli Beyer; seine Vermarktungsstrategien passen mir meist überhaupt nicht! Aber die Rute ist wirklich gut (fische meine mit einer günstig erstandenen Stella 4000 FW, naja die Twin Power oder viele andere gute und oft preiswertere Rollen tun's mit Sicherheit auch!)

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Zico (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

N´abend ,

egal ob Sportex , Uli Beyer , Yad oder sonst wat ....
schau das die Zukünftige die richtige Länge hat .
Ich weiß das man nicht alle Kandidaten ausgiebig
testen kann , aber nix ist ärgerlicher als ne Rute 
die ein wenig zu kurz oder zu lang ist .

Achja ..der Rest ..Pries , Wurfgewicht , Aussehn muss
auch stimmen . :m 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## darth carper (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Die Sportex Black Arrow ist nichts fürs Gummifischangeln, weil zu weiche Spitze.
Die Sportex Kev Pike finde ich persönlich nicht zu kopflastig, es sei denn man nimmt die 3m Version.
Die Uli Beyer ist gut, weil leicht und ausgewogen in der Hand. Außerdem ist sie mit der richtigen "Gummifischaktion" ausgestattet.
Aber wie Guen oben schon erwähnt hat, geht nichts über eine Harrison Spinnrute aus dem Primeur Blank.


----------



## Drillmaschine (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Hallo,

fische auch im NOK mit Gufi auf Zander. Kann daher empfehlen, keine Rute unter 3 m zu nehmen (wegen der Steinpackung). Ist auch gut, wenn man wie ich oft schräg  paralell zum Ufer wirft.
Ich führe den gummifisch mit kurzen harten Rucken. Dafür ist ne harte Rute und geflochtene Schnur absolut vorteilhaft. Beim Drill muss man natürlich etwas defensiver handeln, jedoch auf keinen Fall die Schnur zu locker werden lassen.

Vor Jahren habe ich mal eine Multirollenrute für Hecht (Balzer IM6 Casting, 40-80g) gewonnen. Die ist ziemlich hart und der Fisch sitzt gut beim Biss. Anschlag eigentlich nicht notwendig, weil die Fische sich regelrecht einklinken.

Du hast die Qual der Wahl. Vielleicht hast du Glück und findest gleich den richtigen "verlängerten Arm" :m .

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## mad (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Hi,
kann die auch nur zu einer Harrison Primeur VT Spin 30-75gr. empfehlen.
Habe schon viele ruten getestet,für mich eine der besten mit gummi auf zander.
es gibt eine neue Harrison "VHF" habe ich mir vor kurzen erst gebaut und die ist noch besser wie die VT Spin.

Gruß mad


----------



## xhonk (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Moin Kollegen,

herzlichen Dank für die vielen Antworten in so kurzer Zeit.
Was die Harrison Ruten angeht habe ich mal etwas gegoogelt und habe die deutsche Firma CMW gefunden, die diese Ruten vertreibt. 
Die CMW Harrison Primeur VT Spin 30-75gr 10ft in der Standard-Ausführung liegt bei stolzen 315 Euro und sprengt damit meine Schmerzgrenze von ungefähr 200 Euro doch um einiges.
Das eigentliche Problem beim Rutenkauf ist meiner Meinung nach das man meistens gezwungen ist die Katze im Sack zu kaufen, weil die Dynamik und das Verhalten einer Spinnrute nur beim wirklichen angeln mit den entsprechenden Ködern real beurteilt werden kann.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich bei meinem lokalen Händler z.B. eine Harrison Rute zur Ansicht bestellen kann, um sie dann am Wochenende am NOK zu testen und danach eine endgültige Kaufentscheidung zu fällen.
Bis jetzt war es bei mir immer so das ich versucht habe übers Internet oder mittels Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern mir eine Meinung über eine Angelrute (besser Zielfisch-Rute) zu bilden und dann entweder beim lokalen Händler oder im Internet die Rute gekauft habe.
Sicherlich gibt es viele Eigenschaften (Biegekurve, Grifflänge, Balance, Gewicht, Verarbeitung,...) die direkt im Laden geprüft werden können, sofern der Händler vor Ort in der Lage ist die gewünschte Rute zu besorgen, aber das alleine ist es noch nicht.
Anstatt der Sportex Rute werde ich jetzt mal die Ulli Beyer Rute in die engere Auswahl nehmen.
Mal sehen ob noch mehr interessante Antworten kommen.

Gruss aus Kiel

Jörg#h


----------



## vertikal (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Optimale Gummifisch-Rute*

Hi xhonk,

da machst du mit Sicherheit nichts verkehrt; für das Geld dürfte es schwer werden, etwas besseres zu finden.
Und überhaupt: Beim Lesen vieler Beiträge kommt bei mir manchmal das Gefühl hoch, es geht gar nicht um die jeweilige Rute oder Rolle. Hauptsache extrem teuer, damit man sich vom "gemeinen Fußvolk" etwas absetzen kann. Hab ich überhaupt kein Problem mit; soll jeder so halten, wie er's für richtig hält. 
Nur eines sollten die "Normalos" vielleicht mal bedenken: Bevor ich mich auf finanzielle Abenteuer einlasse, um die "ultimative Rute" mein Eigen zu nennen, tut's vielleicht auch eine etwas preiswertere; ich habe dann vor allem kein Problem, wenn demnächst eine etwas bessere Variante auf den Markt kommt, wieder neu zu investieren. Außerdem macht's ja auch mal Spaß, sich nach einer gewissen Zeit mal wieder was neues zu kaufen.
Damit hier kein Mißverständnis aufkommt: Ich besitze Shimanos Twin Power und Stella und fische auch gerne z.B. mit guten und auch nicht ganz so billigen Sportex-Ruten. Aber irgendwo ziehe ich dann auch meine finanzielle Grenze ganz bewußt. 
Das Ganze erinnert mich immer wieder an mein zweites Hobby: High End
Hier wird's doch ganz deutlich: Für einen minimal besseren Meßwert wird schnell ein Tausender mehr auf den Tisch gelegt. Hörbar ist das nicht, aber es gibt dem Besitzer einfach das Gefühl, etwas Besonderes zu besitzen. Kann ich gut verstehen und gönne ich auch jedem. Soll mir nur keine erzählen, er fängt einen Fisch mehr, weil die Rute bzw. die Rolle extrem teuer waren!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------

